# Растяжка позвоночника



## sytnik (19 Ноя 2006)

Всем доброго здоровья !!!!  

Хочу узнать, насколько эффективен метод растяжки позвоночника? Это когда привязывают за голову и ноги  тянут и бьют по спине! И насколько он может быть опасен? Заранее благодарен !!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2006)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Эффективность, с точки зрения, расскажет военную тайну или нет. Так как описываемая Вами методика больше похожа на пытку на Дыбе.


----------



## ssv (20 Ноя 2006)

*растяжка позвоночника*



> Эффективность, с точки зрения, расскажет военную тайну или нет. Так как описываемая Вами методика больше похожа на пытку наДыбе



Вы знаете, доктор, лет в 20, скажем, когда у меня начинались проблемы с позвоночником, я тоже выдумывал себе всякие нелепые упражнения с уклоном в мазохизм. К сожалению, понимание проблемы приходит со временем.

А автору настоятельно рекомендую не выдумывать велосипед.
Для нас с вами все уже давно придумано.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2006)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Про гравитационное вытяжение!

1. Пластичное вытяжение на матах, матрасах и кушетках.
Рост человека прдолжается до 20-23 лет. После этого увеличение роста возможно только за счет уменьшения физиологических изгибов позвоночника и увеличения межпозвонковых дисков. Увеличение межпозвонковых дисков происходит еженочно при принятии человеком горизонтального положения. Измерьте себя со сна и перед сном, разница будет состовлять от 1 до 3-4х см. Физиологические изгибы (при условии что они увеличены), могут дать до 3-5 см роста. Измерьте себя в обычном, расслабленном состоянии и при максимлальном вытяжени головой вверх и увидете эту разницу.

Сумма этих измерений и будет составлять возможности мата-матраса с функцией пластичного вытяжения. Он поможет достичь их максимальных величин, поможет закрепить это состояние, поможет не терять эти величины в течении дня, особенно в сочетании с упражнениями типа йоговских для увеличения роста. 

Мнение практикующего врача: Не панацея (её просто нет), но простой и эффективный способ воздействия на позвоночник с хорошей профилактической эффективностью и достаточной эффективностью при комплексном лечениии острого болевого синдрома.

2. Про силовое вытяжение.

Подготовлю и отвечу.


----------



## ssv (28 Ноя 2006)

*растяжка позвоночника*



			
				Доктор Ступин написал(а):
			
		

> Пр2. Про силовое вытяжение.
> Подготолю и отвечу.



Будем ждать!


----------



## Booratino (16 Янв 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Мне 26 лет. Множественные грыжи Шморля. Подвижность позвоночника при этом сохранилась почти везде, т.к. периодически лечился. Надёжно заблокирован только 3-4 поясничный позвонок. При вытягивании позвоночника (может неправильно называю, но суть наверное понятна) "вправление" обычно просходит после характерного короткого болевого импульса возникающего при расслаблении блока (либо без него, если хороший массаж был). 

Только не в случае с L3-L4 !!! В начале растягивающей фазы начинает возникать характерный комфорт, практически моментально сменяющийся непроизвольным напряжением брюшных мышц и ещё чего-то, как будто я сопротивляюсь позыву по нужде... комфорта, понятное дело как не бывало и блок возвращается. 

Мне сказали, что L3-L4 - это органы выделительной и половой системы. Я подумал, что у меня могла гиперкомпенсировться выводящая функция, например, из-за плохой проходимости сигналов между спинным мозгом и внутренними органами в результате защемления нерва, и в результате при расслаблении блока подкорка реагирует, как если я бы вот-вот "описался". Есть опасения, что блок в этом рефлексе стал функциональным  

У меня впечатление, что вся моя энергия застряла из-за этого блока и хроническая слабость и сонность воспринимаются организмом как нормальное состояние, а освобождение энергии воспринимается им как угроза. Я понимаю, конечно, всякие там комплексы и т.д. часто являются первопричиной заболеваний.. 

Но может есть способ эту рефлекторную дугу разорвать?


----------



## Ell (16 Янв 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

*Booratino*, а у меня сразу возник вопрос, только не обижайтесь , я серьёзно. А с потенцией у Вас, наверняка, всё в порядке. Вот и подумайте - нет никакого блока. Ничего не произойдет с Вашими выделительными функциями. 

Представьте, что Ваш позвоночник - это хрустальный столб, наполненный воздухом. И забудьте про то, за что отвечает L3-4. Попробуйте сесть на край табуретки, ноги на ширину плеч, бедро-голень 90 градусов. Руки свободно лежат на бедрах. Выпрямитесь, но не напрягайте спину и плечи. Правильно ли Вы сели - подскажет свободное, ровное дыхание. И "погоняйте" тот самый воздух по позвоночнику. Вот и посмотрите - будет ли "затык".


----------



## Helen (17 Янв 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Уважаемый Booratino, не могли бы Вы предоставить результаты исследований, или хотя бы из подробное описание, чтобы специалисты форума не "домысливали", а видели реальное состояние позвоночника и те структурные изменения, которые могут вызвать ту или иную клиническую картину.


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (9 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Извините, но хотелось бы узнать, растяжка позвоночника...что, если её проводить в раннем возрасте? К примеру в 15 лет. То каков будет результат в плане роста?

Если учитывать, что есть еще сколиоз, который активно исправляется, можно ли приступить к вытяжке на специальном тренажере? Возможно ли добиться хорошего результата, вытянуться?

Очень хотелось бы узнать, ответьте пожалуйста.aiwan  Хочется набрать 13 желаных сантиметров, прикладывая огромные усилия..


----------



## Ell (9 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

*Ronaldinho7*, займитесь все же своим здоровьем и максимумом на пути оздоровления с учетом Вашего диагноза - сколиоз.
Уверяю Вас, как только Вы перестанете думать о соразмерности ног и торса и не будете стремиться к 2 метрам роста, а целенаправленно позаботитесь о сколиозе, результаты не заставят себя ждать.

В Вашем случае - это оптимальный выход, ибо Вам всего лишь 15 лет.
Попросите родителей отвести Вас на грамотные консультации и лечение именно Вашего *заболевания*.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (9 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

13см. точно не получится. 
В вашем возрасте необходимо понять, что если Вы родились на свет невысоким, то наверняка Вам отмерены другие достоинства, которые развивать более перспективно.

Например, попытаться развить еще 13 см.ума. Или овладеть 13 видами спорта. Или прочитать 13 книжек. Или попытаться заработать 13 см. денег . Ну, конечно, это не значит, что нужно забить на внешность - может у Вас мордашка как у Бреда Питта? Присмотритесь!


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (9 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Нет, у меня всё получится 13 см-это туфта. Вам  привести пример одного парня который за три года добился невозможного?! Так вот смотрите http://pk.kiev.ua/health/2006/06/05/140100.html  Я наберу своих 13 см я уверяю я щас минимуме своего роста 178-это минимум для меня, я вас уверяю.
Ell спасибо вам. Вы мне очень помогли! На счет сколиоза, мои родители уже об этот позаботились. Я уже в надежных руках  Занимаюсь в одном центре специально по лечению сколиоза. Плаваю каждый день, и только брасом с ныряниями. Занимаюсь на специальном тренажере по растяжки позвоночника.  В общем мне только 15, Вы правы, El,l всё еще впереди.

Насчет роста-это действительно повлияет на мою жизнь, при высоком росте я всего добьюсь.

Добавлено через 2 минуты 


Ell написал(а):


> *Ronaldinho7*, займитесь все же своим здоровьем и максимумом на пути оздоровления с учетом Вашего диагноза - сколиоз.
> Уверяю Вас, как только Вы перестанете думать о соразмерности ног и торса и не будете стремиться к 2 метрам роста, а целенаправленно позаботитесь о сколиозе, результаты не заставят себя ждать.
> В Вашем случае-это оптимальный выход ибо Вам всего лишь 15 лет.
> Попросите родителей отвести Вас на грамотные консультации и лечение именно Вашего *заболевания*.


2 м не надо. Слишком много.

Добавлено через 3 минуты 


Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> 13см. точно не получится.
> В вашем возрасте необходимо понять, что если Вы родились на свет невысоким, то наверняка Вам отмерены другие достоинства, которые развивать более перспективно. Например, попытаться развить еще 13 см.ума. Или овладеть 13 видами спорта. Или прочитать 13 книжек. Или попытаться заработать 13 см. денег . Ну, конечно, это не значит, что нужно забить на внешность - может у Вас мордашка как у Бреда Питта? Присмотритесь!


Почему родился на свет невысоким, на свет как раз родился высоким, и мне всего лишь 15! У меня всё впереди!Еще три года рости как минимум!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (9 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Интересно, в каких областях помогает высокий рост?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

К тому же вся эргономика рассчитана на средний рост 175 см. И болит у высоких чаще (из личного опыта).


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (10 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*

Ну у меня в данный момент рост чуть выше среднего 178 недавно исполнилось только 15 лет. А то всякие боли, меня не интересует. Главное вырасти. На 13 см легко вырасту. Главное заниматься. Ведь один сколиоз - это минус 7 см...

Добавлено через 53 секунды 


Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Интересно, в каких областях помогает высокий рост?


Таких областей много! И вы должны знать некоторые из них.


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (13 Мар 2007)

*растяжка позвоночника*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Про гравитационное вытяжение!
> 
> 1. Пластичное вытяжение на матах, матрасах и кушетках.
> Рост человека прдолжается до 20-23 лет. После этого увеличение роста возможно только за счет уменьшения физиологических изгибов позвоночника и увеличения межпозвонковых дисков. Увеличение межпозвонковых дисков происходит еженочно при принятии человеком горизонтального положения. Измерьте себя со сна и перед сном, разница будет состовлять от 1 до 3-4х см. Физиологические изгибы (при условии что они увеличены), могут дать до 3-5 см роста. Измерьте себя в обычном, расслабленном состоянии и при максимлальном вытяжени головой вверх и увидете эту разницу.
> ...


Еще не подготовили?


----------



## defell (9 Июн 2012)

а растяжка каким-нибудь образом влияет на позвонки, или только на межпозвоночные диски?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2012)

На позвонки если и приходится предполагать воздействие, то только " улучшение питания".


----------



## defell (16 Июн 2012)

то есть упражнениями никак.А на счёт питания, продукты богатые кальцием?
мне 16 лет, хотелось бы увеличить длину позвоночника, но с закреплением результата


----------

